# Musiksuche...



## Paradiso (8. März 2010)

Heyho,

ich suche aus diesem Youtube Video ab 7.30 die Musik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymksepKjx0k&feature=player_embedded#

Kann mir wer sagen wie das Lied heißt?

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2010)

Dieser Thread ist direkt auf Seite eins.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich höre mal rein, wenn ich es weiß edite ich was rein.




&#8364;dit: Ok, nicht meine Musik. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

Guru Josh Project - Infinity


----------



## Xuligan (8. März 2010)

Gibt zwar nen Sammelthread dazu...


Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 (Klaas Vocal Mix)


----------



## Teal (9. März 2010)

hiho!
Bitte in Zukunft den Sammelthread nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier mache ich mal zu.


Gruß,
Teal


----------

